# Panasonic st or s series



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys,
I'm looking at the Panasonic TC-PS and ST series plasmas. 3D is not a concern and lighting is not a factor. I can't decide on the S or ST series, the 65" ST I can get for $2000 right now but it is around $2300, the S series is ujnder $1500, the picture quality is similar, the S series has reflection problems in brighter rooms, I don't have to worry about that. I really want the ST but it is hard to pass up the S series for a grand less. HELP.
Cheers Jeff :coocoo:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well the S series has less adjustments to get that perfect picture and as you pointed out has no filter for the reflection.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I looked at various models last year and the 55ST50 won me over after a side by side comparison so trust your eyes in a showroom with normal lighting.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
I decided on the ST65, I have everything for 3D reproduction even tho the ST doesn't do 3D so well and I really like the picture adjustment options, really it's a no briner, thanks again.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I. Have the t-cp60st60 . I just did a calibration after 300-hours and the picture is great. So !,m sure you'll be real happy with the 65. I just wish I have enough cash and room for it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

PoTee said:


> I. Have the t-cp60st60 . I just did a calibration after 300-hours and the picture is great. So !,m sure you'll be real happy with the 65. I just wish I have enough cash and room for it.


I'm sure I will, it just doesn't seem right to charge $800 more for 2.5" corner to corner. Abes of Maine had it for $1900 and some change and I didn't jump on it, I want the 24 month free financing and Amazon doesn't price match Abes. :huh:


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

No matter what you get just be sure its from a authorized Panasonic dealer. Some on line places aren't and you could really get screwed if anything goes wrong. Let us know when you get it.

potee


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

PoTee said:


> No matter what you get just be sure its from a authorized Panasonic dealer. Some on line places aren't and you could really get screwed if anything goes wrong. Let us know when you get it.
> 
> potee


Thanks my man for the heads up, will do soon.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered my 65" ST60 from Paul's TV and it arrived ok. I am now in the process of running slides and so far the screen uniformity looks very good and I have not heard any buzzing yet.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I have had mine for month now and have never heard any buzzing I 've also never noticed any IR. But l also make sure I watch full frame programs. I wish you luck as its great TV.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

PoTee said:


> I have had mine for month now and have never heard any buzzing I 've also never noticed any IR. But l also make sure I watch full frame programs. I wish you luck as its great TV.


Thank you. I hope you continue to enjoy your ST60 as well. By the way, how is the 3D on your set?


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I haven't watched anything in 3D yet but I do have Avatar in 3D so I'm sure it'll happen soon . Everything I read says its not too good. But I don't really care as I bought the set for the great 2D picture


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

PoTee said:


> I haven't watched anything in 3D yet but I do have Avatar in 3D so I'm sure it'll happen soon . Everything I read says its not too good. But I don't really care as I bought the set for the great 2D picture


Thanks for the info/


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here but I have a 55st50 in living room and its phenomenal! Picture quality is great for 3d IMO. I don't think you can go wrong with that choice. I have Avatar, Avengers, Thor, Life of Pi, Captain America, Tron Legacy and Amazing Spider-Man all in 3D and I enjoy everyone of them on the ST50. I haven't been bothered by any of the crosstalk they have complained about on this set when watching 3D.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> Hello, I'm new here but I have a 55st50 in living room and its phenomenal! Picture quality is great for 3d IMO. I don't think you can go wrong with that choice. I have Avatar, Avengers, Thor, Life of Pi, Captain America, Tron Legacy and Amazing Spider-Man all in 3D and I enjoy everyone of them on the ST50. I haven't been bothered by any of the crosstalk they have complained about on this set when watching 3D.


Same here using the Panasonic glasses.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

Mike0206 said:


> Hello, I'm new here but I have a 55st50 in living room and its phenomenal! Picture quality is great for 3d IMO. I don't think you can go wrong with that choice. I have Avatar, Avengers, Thor, Life of Pi, Captain America, Tron Legacy and Amazing Spider-Man all in 3D and I enjoy everyone of them on the ST50. I haven't been bothered by any of the crosstalk they have complained about on this set when watching 3D.





OZZIERP said:


> Same here using the Panasonic glasses.


I know that the ST50 has good 3D but I just got the ST60 and I am a little concerned about the 3D motion performance. I will soon find out in a few days when my 100hrs on the slides are finished.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

mdanderson said:


> I know that the ST50 has good 3D but I just got the ST60 and I am a little concerned about the 3D motion performance. I will soon find out in a few days when my 100hrs on the slides are finished.


I can't picture them going backwards it should be at least the same quality or slightly better.


----------



## mdanderson (Oct 3, 2009)

OZZIERP said:


> I can't picture them going backwards it should be at least the same quality or slightly better.


Yes, I totally agree with you on that. I am just going by some of the professional reviews I have read on the web concerning this issue.


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

I ended up not going with the ST because of input lag issues. Kind of a bummer cuz I did want 3D, but wasn't ready to go with the higher end ones.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Well we just downloaded the latest firm wear which was to improve the 3D picture. We then watched Avatar and it was great.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

PoTee said:


> Well we just downloaded the latest firm wear which was to improve the 3D picture. We then watched Avatar and it was great.


PoTee, I just odered the 65ST60 from Cleveland Plasma yesterday, got a really good deal. Could you please provide a link for the firmware update or some info how to get it. Does the ST60 series have an ethernet port for firmware updates, if so I was unaware of it. Haven't bought a new TV for five years, so not up to date what the ST60 is even capable of. I purchased because of user and CNET reviews. Thanks my friend. I have the Disney WOW disc, is this calibration disc pretty good? When I first set it up I will use CNET's reco'd settings until I can do a thorough calibration with the Disney.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks, I have the info I need.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks, I have the info I need.


I'M glad you found the info. As I've been gone all day.I'm a sure you'll love the ST60 its a great TV.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

PoTee said:


> Well we just downloaded the latest firm wear which was to improve the 3D picture. We then watched Avatar and it was great.


Interesting I have a Panasonic tc p54si plasma and never thought that it would need firmware updated or does only certain Panasonic tv’s need this updating? . if it does need updating how often should one look for such an update ? 

Jeff


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

flamingeye said:


> Interesting I have a Panasonic tc p54si plasma and never thought that it would need firmware updated or does only certain Panasonic tv’s need this updating? . if it does need updating how often should one look for such an update ?
> 
> Jeff


Most have the ability to auto update (grab the update you still have to initiate) this is in the set up menu my 55ST50 is set for this it has only notified me twice since I had it and its over a year old.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Been pretty busy this week so I'm slow getting things done hopefully the above poster fixed you up.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Does this normal to you guys, I ordered my Panny 65ST60 from Cleveland Plasma and Chris the owner told me absolutely no exceptions that I must open the TV box and inspect the TV and make sure there is no damage and all accessories are there and power the unit up, all this with the shipper driver present. That's some serious quality control.
What do you guys think?
Cheers Jeff


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Just a way to protect you and themselves. I was supposed to do the same when I got my new set from VE. I had the display sent to work and never bothered the driver couldn't have even brought it in ,he wasn't capable, so 2 of my coworkers put it on a cart and brought it in. I just brought it home in one of our work vans easier then trying to get it delivered when I was home.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Best buy delivered mine and set it up and turned it on for me they did a great job.Sometimes we all complain about them and then they a good thing.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

PoTee said:


> Best buy delivered mine and set it up and turned it on for me they did a great job.Sometimes we all complain about them and then they a good thing.


Was there an extra charge for that? Best Buy was the most expensive of all the places I considered before buying mine. They were willing to price match though. In my area none of the stores had them in stock and would have to ship from a warehouse to my store. I almost bought mine at Abes of Maine until I found out why they were so cheap, they are not a authorized dealer but told me that they purchased from authorized dealers, then I checked their complaints from customers who said they received grey market goods and had several bad raps at BBB. I went with Cleveland Plasma for their reputation and got a good deal on mine, at least I think it was good, $2100 delivered. I checked them out before buying and found no negative reviews from many forum members and the BBB. I should have mine on the 28th, looking forward to it, I have an unopened Disney WOW BD calibration disc which seemed to come highly reco'd, we will see. Nobody would price match Abes, that tells you something about them. ABT seems to have a good reputation as well and was my second choice, CP beat their deal.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

OZZIERP said:


> Most have the ability to auto update (grab the update you still have to initiate) this is in the set up menu my 55ST50 is set for this it has only notified me twice since I had it and its over a year old.


thank you I did not realise that TV's did this and you could set it up in the menu I will have to check mine for this .


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

When my Panasonic was delivered from Amazon the driver insisted on me checking everything out before he would leave , I thought that was pretty upstanding of him .


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

No I think it was just two guys going the extra mile. I'm glad you got a good deal and I believe you'll be really happy with your TV.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

PoTee said:


> No I think it was just two guys going the extra mile. I'm glad you got a good deal and I believe you'll be really happy with your TV.


Thanks my friend, I know I will like it, I have two panny BD players and love them, the two channel analog outs on the BDT500 sounds fantastic, rea good Dacs in the player


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

I got my 65ST60 and the PQ is amazing, I really have to get into the setup menus as my previous Panny plasma PZ77 was pretty straight forward, these Smart Tvs are for smart people. Is there a You Tube tuitorial, the TVs help option is not very helpful at least to me, I'm showing my ignorance here but I'm not too proud to ask for help, so if you guys can give me a link to better understand how to use this TV and get the best out of it. I'm using the CNETs suggested settings in the custom picture mode, beyond that I'm kind of lost. Appreciate all feedback from you all.
Thank you, Jeffrey lddude:


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> I got my 65ST60 and the PQ is amazing, I really have to get into the setup menus as my previous Panny plasma PZ77 was pretty straight forward, these Smart Tvs are for smart people. Is there a You Tube tuitorial, the TVs help option is not very helpful at least to me, I'm showing my ignorance here but I'm not too proud to ask for help, so if you guys can give me a link to better understand how to use this TV and get the best out of it. I'm using the CNETs suggested settings in the custom picture mode, beyond that I'm kind of lost. Appreciate all feedback from you all.
> Thank you, Jeffrey lddude:


I like the Disney WOW disc and Spears & Munsil 2 for adjusting the picture but if you can afford to get it professionally calibrated nothing beats that.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Go to the AVS forum and look up the thread for the TV they have all kinds of info. They also have threads with the settings used to calibrate them. BTY I,m glad your happy with it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have the Disney WOW and will go to AVS forums, thanks again, learning a little more each day.


----------

